# JIC coilovers for B14 Sentra



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

so are they any good? would they be descent for a daily drive? should i go $100 more and get motivational shortened CO's? or should i just go with the normal GC's AGX's and all?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*JIC Coilovers*

I have never driven a JIC coliover equipped car, but I know they are one of the popular coilover in Japan. I see a lot of cars with JIC coilover in Japan and people are happy with them. (that's where I came from BTW) So I believe they are decent.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

do you have a link to these coilovers?
Also, what would you reccomend the best strut to be, KYB AGX's or Koni?


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

Look at JIC-Magic's ad in SCC September 2002 page 127. Also there is a post on SR20DE forum going on now with these.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

oh my god! I just saw them, and I'm wanting to send my GC's back and go out for some of those! I know that SCC is putting JIC's on their project Silvia, so they must be good. I have also been to Japan and a lot of people run them on the street as well as the track over there. Very reputable, I'd definately do it.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*Tein makes some for our car too.*

two really good suspension co's that make setups now so we have choices... the teins shocks are adjustables too.


----------

